# A genuinely stealthy dashcam solution!



## noLongerJDM (Mar 20, 2019)

I just wrote a super long detailed post - upon hitting preview the website logged me out and I lost all of it!!! :x :x :x

I'm now going to write a much simpler version
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Car: Audi TT - Mk3 Quattro Roadster
Late 2015 (65 plate)
---------------------------------------------------------------------

I personally hate dashcams that stick to my windscreen. They look ugly and ruin the sleek interior. Hence why I've avoided the blackvue cams etc. I also don't need half the fancy features they all come with. I just want something that records a loop of my driving in case I ever need to refer back to it.

So after many years of searching high and low - I found this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/IRO-Dashcam-Audi-A1-A3-black/dp/B07QBNQCV8

Very expensive for what it is, I'm aware, but it's super sleek and works well.
I installed it this weekend.

Summarised install steps:
(Install was hard for me - but that's because it was my first time disassembling anything in my car. )
- Parked the car in the sun, pried off the mirror, attached the housing (very fiddly and tricky)
- Attached it on again (to attach the rear view mirror back on, you place it on at a 45 degree angle and twist it on)
- Took out the interior light housing, and loosened the trim above me
- Pushed the wire through where I'd loosened the trim, and used tweezers to grab the wire from where the light housing was
- Loosened the a-pillar and pushed the wire along there, and into the odb port
- Reclipped all the trim together - ran into a funny issue with the interior touch capacitive lights. Turns out that to 'reset them' you need to ensure the housing has made contact with the buttons. Then turn the car off, wait for the capacitor inside to drain. In the morning they were working just fine.

All in all - super happy with my new stealthy solution. The pics on amazon link are accurate - I may upload some of my pics later this week.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Do you have ADAS?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

noLongerJDM said:


> I just wrote a super long detailed post - upon hitting preview the website logged me out and I lost all of it!


Happened to me a few times, but you should find if you hit the back button, your typed post will still be there. Copy it, log in then repost.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's just logged you out. 
You can always copy before pressing post just incase...


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

aeroflott said:


> noLongerJDM said:
> 
> 
> > I just wrote a super long detailed post - upon hitting preview the website logged me out and I lost all of it!
> ...


Server needs a kick too.


----------



## noLongerJDM (Mar 20, 2019)

CA57WAY said:


> Do you have ADAS?


Nope



> Happened to me a few times, but you should find if you hit the back button, your typed post will still be there. Copy it, log in then repost.


I tried that - but the text wouldn't reappear.



> You can always copy before pressing post just incase...


Yup, lesson learned!


----------



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow that looks OEM!

Thought it would be a mobius dashcam with the camera on a cable so pleasantly surprised


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I also detest cameras on the screen and this looks to be a nice solution, big confused why it just plugs in the odd slot though,

I would also be worried about taking the mirror off


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

When I watched the video to fit this camera you don't seem to have to remove the mirror ?

Anyone know if this is the case ?


----------



## noLongerJDM (Mar 20, 2019)

j77drs said:


> When I watched the video to fit this camera you don't seem to have to remove the mirror ?
> 
> Anyone know if this is the case ?


Taking the mirror off isn't half as scary as you might think. I had a minor panic attack, but it's just a very simple twist and lock mechanism.

Keep in mind I've NEVER done any car 'mods' before this one and I found it somewhat simple.

As you said, the video does show they doing it without removing the mirror - so it's probably possible. I tried doing it though, and found it too fiddly.


----------



## noLongerJDM (Mar 20, 2019)

Kowalski said:


> Wow that looks OEM!
> 
> Thought it would be a mobius dashcam with the camera on a cable so pleasantly surprised


Tell me about it - so many clowns in internet forums who like to say 'stealth install' and have a flipping suction mount stuck to their windscreen.

The mobius method is what I was planning until I saw this. Yes it cost me far more than it should. Nevertheless, I now have a completely invisible dashcam. 

If anyone wants help/advice in installing something similar themselves - I'm happy to do so.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

was the set up easy ?

Did you have to pay any UK Duty and VAT ?


----------



## noLongerJDM (Mar 20, 2019)

j77drs said:


> was the set up easy ?
> 
> Did you have to pay any UK Duty and VAT ?


 The install was hard by my books. But then again, I'm a total noob at this sort of stuff and had never done anything beyond changing windscreen wiper blades.

No additional vat/customs to pay.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

thanks, i think im going to order one


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Do you have any pictures of your camera fitted

Regards


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a mobius action cam fitted to the side of the mirror (using a small magnetic mount with a fabric shroud) - you've got to look very closely to see it's there - cost about £50 I think, plus extra for the correct power supply and a capacitor (to replace the battery). Excellent picture quality - only problem I had was that every time the autostop stopped and restarted the car, then camera would stop recording and not restart, that was solved with a gadget to disable the autostop on the car.


----------

